# Judgment Decree to County Sheriff



## Ten (9 Jul 2011)

Hi guys

I would appreciate information from anyone who has experience with what happens after receiving a solicitors letter advising that they have forwarded our judgment to the county sheriff for execution.  Will the sheriff get in touch first or just turn up?  How long is this likely to take?  In truth we have next to nothing worth selling.  If we did, we would have tried to sell ourselves to pay 15K debt.  

We have not been able to arrange installments as both unemployed/just finished courses to help get jobs.  Spent a fortune on petrol getting to courses so really didn't have a cent to pay anything other than household bills.  We are now desparetely looking for work and am very concerned that the sheriff will take our €500 banger of a car which we absolutely need if we have any chance of eventually getting work and paying off debt.

Any information appreciated thanks.


----------



## Ten (10 Jul 2011)

*County Sheriff*

Just wondering if maybe someone may know of a person who had the sheriff come to their home to take their assets and what was the  out come????


----------



## Jim2007 (10 Jul 2011)

Ten said:


> Just wondering if maybe someone may know of a person who had the sheriff come to their home to take their assets and what was the  out come????



[broken link removed]

Perhaps the law has changed, but back in the late '80, as part of my employment, I've seen both the Dublin and Cork sheriffs in action.  And yes they took whatever they found belonging to the people involved and sold it at auction, including: car and trailer, TV, Radio, Washing Machine and so on.  But only stuff that was fully paid for, stuff still under HP can not be touched.

I would suggest you really need to try and sort something out before they come calling...

Jim.


----------



## Ten (10 Jul 2011)

Thanks for your reply Jim2007

I have always been honest with my creditors and suggested a minimal payment until such time we get work but I was told it wasn't enough, so I decided to let it go to court and let the judge decide.  

As for possessions, what I have is old and to be honest thats all they are, Things.    The car is the only asset I feel will get me out of this rut as Its likely I will get work but it will be some distance away.

Do I have the option to contact the sheriff first or do I need to wait for the letter?


----------



## Jim2007 (10 Jul 2011)

Ten said:


> Thanks for your reply Jim2007
> 
> I have always been honest with my creditors and suggested a minimal payment until such time we get work but I was told it wasn't enough, so I decided to let it go to court and let the judge decide.
> 
> ...



You need to seek proper legal advice on this, have you contacted the MABS or citizens advice?  

Jim.


----------



## Ten (10 Jul 2011)

Yes I contacted mabs but they said they couldn't help because I had a business and they only dealt with personal debt.  Unfortunately in Ireland there is absolutely no help for sole traders who find themselves in trouble.


----------



## Time (11 Jul 2011)

The sheriff will not take items from a private house. It just doesn't happen. 
The sheriff is only interested in stuff he can sell quickly for cash. So stock in a business is fair game. Taking your TV and Sofa is not. If you have a ferrari or Rembrandt he would take those. 

99% of the time the sheriff wastes his time as he gets nothing. 

Also is your business address the same as your home address?


----------



## Ten (11 Jul 2011)

Hi 

I don't have the business anymore.  I literally don't have a cent in my name or anything of any value.  The only sensible thing I felt I could do was to learn a new trade to increase my chances of getting work.  I have only just finished a course and am now going for interviews but these things take time.  I would gladly pay off my debt in installments but I'd need to be working.  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Time (11 Jul 2011)

Then you have nothing to fear from the sheriff so.


----------

